# Found an Elgin Bluebird via Social Media



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 27, 2014)

The power of social media!

I picked up this Bluebird through the craziest series of events. First off...it was found in a barn by my new friend Jay at Reclaimed American. They are one heck of a salvage lumber business! This is what came out of a barn that they were in the process of tearing down. Jay had a good enough eye to pull it out of the barn and buy it from the original owner. Fast forward to a few weeks ago. Reclaimed America found me on Instagram and was able to identify the bicycle they found by a picture of a nicely restored Bluebird I posted several months ago..he commented saying "That's like the one I found". When I saw this comment, I immediately got In touch with Jay and tried to offer him a reasonable amount for it. Jay said he would talk to his wife and get back with me. I'll never forget what he replied with later that night. 

"We're wondering how this sounds.... we'll get it ups, send you their number and you pay and arrange shipping through them---as far as the cost of the bike, take whatever you would pay us and pay it forward to someone down your way who might need it more than us!   We're pretty blessed already, really like your accent and think Abram Kulp (original owner) would approve!  Let us know if that will work for you!"

Of course that worked for me and now this bike is going in my personal collection. I don't plan to do much more than find enough to make it ridable. 

The picture of the Bluebird below is how the bike looked the snowy morning it came out of the original owners barn (Where it stayed since it was new) 

The bike is only two days away according to the tracking. When the guy at UPS called me he said.."uhhhh someone dropped off an old rusty bicycle and gave me this number to call" I just laughed and said yeah that's mine.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2014)

Fantastic!
 That one is a real survivor.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice score and story!! I still believe there are plenty of these out there to be found and had!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 27, 2014)

*nice.........*

I'll Bet The Rest Of It Is still at the barn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 27, 2014)

[ QUOTE=SJ_BIKER;391445]I'll Bet The Rest Of It Is still at the barn[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, I bet you're right. That barn has been torn down by now and I bet the other parts just got scrapped.

I'm just happy that something was saved. 

Just goes to show how easy it is for rare bikes to find their way to the trash or scrap yard in the wrong hands.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 28, 2014)

One of the coolest bike stories I've heard in a while - good for you, man.


----------



## mike j (Oct 28, 2014)

Great score & cool story. You definitely got the best parts, good luck & have fun w/ it.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 28, 2014)

*Bluebird*

Contact Stig he needs this


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 28, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> Contact Stig he needs this





I'm not selling.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 28, 2014)

*Bluebird*

I wouldn't either, but he seems to find them like crazy


----------



## NICKY (Oct 28, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> I'm not selling.




Yeah but he can always use a hot rod version


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 28, 2014)

*I don't blame you*

see above


----------

